

How to strengthen your ssh server - darkduck
http://linuxaria.com/howto/3-steps-strengthen-ssh-server?lang=en

======
mooism2
Lightweight, abysmal.

1\. No discussion of private key only root logins (can be useful for backups
even if you don't want admins logging in as root directly).

3\. No discussion of ~/.ssh/config (far easier than having to type `-p 2222`
every time you log in to that server).

